# Please welcome Njaco and Gnomey as moderators



## evangilder (May 15, 2009)

Please join me in welcoming Gnomey and Njaco as new moderators on the site. Gnomey has been here almost as long as I have been here (2004!). Njaco joined back in early 2007. 

Welcome aboard gents.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2009)

After some deliberating, the Mod staff decided that it was time to add a couple Mods to the ranks.... Hugh and Chris are a great addition to the crew...

Congrats fellas!!!!


----------



## Doughboy (May 15, 2009)

Congrats Gnomey and Njaco.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2009)

Congratulations my friends! Welcome to the team.

And for those that are wondering, we the moderating team decided to do this not to make more moderators just to have more, but to replace two moderators who are no longer active to the site. Those that were replaced did this forum a great service, but have moved on to other things.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 15, 2009)

Congratulations gentlemen!


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2009)

Which two mods left?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2009)

Congratulations guys, way to go.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Which two mods left?




Nonskimmer and HotSpace.

Welcome aboard guys. I too wish to echo Adler's sentiments. This is not a reflection of poor performance from Nonskimmer and HotSpace. It only reflects their ability to participate in the forum on a consistent basis over the years. We actually miss their presence when they were more active and wholeheartedly support their continued membership.

Gnomey and Njaco are well qualified to fill their ranks. Welcome aboard guys.


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2009)

I was wondering what happened to nonskimmer.

I dont remember hotspace though.

I hope Njaco being mod wont interfere with his "65 years ago" thread, )


----------



## Doughboy (May 15, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Nonskimmer and HotSpace.
> 
> Welcome aboard guys. I too wish to echo Adler's sentiments. This is not a reflection of poor performance from Nonskimmer and HotSpace. It only reflects their ability to participate in the forum on a consistent basis over the years. We actually miss their presence when they were more active and wholeheartedly support their continued membership.
> 
> Gnomey and Njaco are well qualified to fill their ranks. Welcome aboard guys.


You are now a senior mod!(you used to be yellow and now you're red)



Syscom3 said:


> I dont remember hotspace though.


 Hotspace just posted yesterday.(I think)


----------



## Wildcat (May 15, 2009)

An excellent choice for Mods. Well done guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 15, 2009)

Wow...very cool, guys!

Congrats all the way around!


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

I want to thank all the Mods and Admins on this, the best site on the 'net. This was a pleasant surprise and my stupid joking aside, I want to make this place even better. I'll do my best.

Looking forward to banning Jan once a week!


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2009)

Get Lucky!!!


----------



## ccheese (May 15, 2009)

My congrats, too, to the two new mods. I'm certain they will fit right in. It will be a pleasure working with both
Chris and Hugh.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2009)

Great choice, congrats guys.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 15, 2009)

Hey!!! That's great news. I'm happy for you guys.


----------



## D.James (May 15, 2009)

congratulations gentlemen!


----------



## imalko (May 16, 2009)

Good news and great choice. Congratulations guys!


----------



## rochie (May 16, 2009)

congratulations Gnomey and Njaco, i think you both deserve it


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2009)

Congrats, guys. The admin staff couldn't have chosen better.


----------



## seesul (May 16, 2009)

Congrats Njaco and Gnomey. I´m sure you´ve deserved it!


----------



## carson1934 (May 16, 2009)

let me make following simple suggestion:

- restrict this forum to aviation matters only
- no political discussions
- discourage use of slang language inasmuch as many members do not use English as their mother tongue and find difficulties in grasping sense
- discourage the use of vulgar words or idioms
- encourage discussion about serious thematics and discourage useless banter
- no discussions about race or creed superiority
- encourage the use of polite talks

If you think the above is reasonable....
Enjoy your moderation gentlemen!
carson1934


----------



## ellis995 (May 16, 2009)

goog luck lads.


can you's help me i am having trouble getting on here as it is keep coming up database error

thanks

Keith


----------



## comiso90 (May 16, 2009)

Congrats guys! Can I be the first you ban?

.


----------



## Colin1 (May 16, 2009)

Gnomey, Chris
well done guys, I'd have congratulated you alot earlier today but I've only just been able to open posts, although I could log on. 

What was the problem anyway? Is Mcdrow up? I've been in eMail contact with him, he was having trouble too

Once again guys, well done 8)


----------



## seesul (May 16, 2009)

carson1934 said:


> let me make following simple suggestion:
> 
> - restrict this forum to aviation matters only
> - no political discussions
> ...



O.K., but where else I could learn slang and some...ehm...daily used words, when not here, when I don´t live in USA?
Hope Gnomey and Njaco will stay as they are8)


----------



## A4K (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations Chris and Hugh! Well deserved I reckon.


----------



## Catch22 (May 16, 2009)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2009)

I don't know what Hugh did, but I can still see some brown on your nose Chris! Who's gonna pop your ban/spammer cherry then? 

Well done lads! They couldn't have chosen any better......errmm....eerrrr....hmmm.....for the post!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2009)

Nice job guys!


----------



## parsifal (May 16, 2009)

congratulations to both of you. You will do an excellent job, judging from what I have seen in the past.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 16, 2009)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations Chris and Hugh!

look forward to Jan's weekly banning...


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2009)

carson1934 said:


> let me make following simple suggestion:
> 
> - restrict this forum to aviation matters only
> - no political discussions
> ...



All good comments.

Unrealistic... but good comments.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 16, 2009)

Congrats to Gnomey and Njaco!

Well deserved!

TO


----------



## Micdrow (May 16, 2009)

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## Hunter368 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats, both good guys.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 17, 2009)

Congrats Gnomey and Njaco. 8)


Wheelsup


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I want to thank all the Mods and Admins on this, the best site on the 'net. This was a pleasant surprise and my stupid joking aside, I want to make this place even better. I'll do my best.
> 
> Looking forward to banning Jan once a week!



Yikes! Duck cover Lucky! 

Congrats guys!


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2009)

Cheers guys, looking forward to doing what I can (when I get on to the site, unlike yesterday )


----------



## v2 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats Gnomey and Njaco!


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2009)

I echo all nice wishes here lads.Glad to welcome you both as Mods. Congrats Gents !!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2009)

carson1934 said:


> let me make following simple suggestion:
> 
> - restrict this forum to aviation matters only
> - no political discussions
> ...



Shall we call you Mao or Stalin??? 



Just kidding, while I agree that discussions should be polite, the rest is not going to happen.

Why?

1. This is free world.

2. Freedom of Speech (we do not restrict that where I come from).

3. This is an internet forum, if all those things are restricted the place would be boring!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2009)

No smiley faces from me on that post Chris.... If Mr. Pacifist wants a Board like that, he's gonna have to make his own Website and go from there, cause there aint a single oeon the net like what he described....

Unrealistic is an understatement...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2009)

I agree Dan.


----------



## imalko (May 17, 2009)

List of unrealistic wishes becouse you can't restrict creative thinking and freedom of speech. All you can do is to remain polite and respectful when discussing about something...


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2009)

imalko said:


> List of unrealistic wishes becouse you can't restrict creative thinking and freedom of speech. All you can do is to remain polite and respectful when discussing about something...



You've hit the nail on the head, my friend.


----------



## Colin1 (May 17, 2009)

carson1934 said:


> - restrict this forum to aviation matters only


There goes the Off-Topic forum...



carson1934 said:


> - discourage use of slang language inasmuch as many members do not use English as their mother tongue and find difficulties in grasping sense
> - discourage the use of vulgar words or idioms


There goes any insight for non-English speaking members into everyday English from ALL nations of the English-speaking world - how do you know they don't _want_ to hear that kind of stuff? Does this legislation extend to the Multilingual Corner?



carson1934 said:


> - encourage discussion about serious thematics and discourage useless banter


There goes my Viper vs X-Wing thread...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2009)

Piss on him Colin, if he dont like this place he can go somewhere else.... We like it just the way it is....


----------



## Marcel (May 17, 2009)

Congrats Chris and Hugh for a well deserved promotion


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2009)

1. Are they gonna flash their "stripes" every five minutes from now on?
2. Do we have to be nice to them now....?


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2009)

1) Yes, to you in particular 
2) Yes, beer is a good way.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2009)

Oh cr*p!


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2009)

Funny thing is, I would expect all those points to be common sense and mostly upheld as best as everyone can. As far as the english, which one? I know slang from them redcoats and diggers even gets me once in awhile.  Al lgreat points but like life, ain't gonna happen all the time.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 17, 2009)

Pleasing news -Congratulations Chris and Hugh!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2009)

carson1934 said:


> let me make following simple suggestion:
> 
> - restrict this forum to aviation matters only
> - no political discussions
> ...


Well damn...

For a second there I thought we were gonna loose our smokin' and drinkin' privileges and, God forbid, the BREAKING NEWS thread too!


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2009)

Lose the Breaking News thread and I take up crochet! And as for losing the drinkin' privileges, that would be Lucky totally stuffed!


----------



## Doughboy (May 17, 2009)

carson1934 said:


> let me make following simple suggestion:
> 
> - restrict this forum to aviation matters only


 There goes the sports section.


carson1934 said:


> - no political discussions


 That already has happened


carson1934 said:


> - discourage the use of vulgar words


 I agree.


carson1934 said:


> If you think the above is reasonable....
> Enjoy your moderation gentlemen!
> carson1934


----------



## Geedee (May 18, 2009)

Way to go guy's !

Errrr, does that mean we have to refer to you as 'sir' from now on ?. Only jokidding


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

I'm waiting for Chris to change his "Senior Member" to "The Pop Tart Whisperer".....


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2009)

He has already if you look....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

Why, will you look at that!


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2009)

A Day late and a dollar short as granny used to say!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

Well, what can I say....


----------



## rochie (May 18, 2009)

Nice one Chris


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 19, 2009)

Hey nice job Njaco and Gnomey! Just hope you guys don't go mad with power, hehe!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 19, 2009)

Congrats Gnomey and Njaco! I hope you get a chance to ban some bots!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 19, 2009)

Congrats!
And Colin.. Lets absolutely do a X-wing vs. Viper thread! I'm on board!


----------



## Marcel (May 20, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Congrats!
> And Colin.. Lets absolutely do a X-wing vs. Viper thread! I'm on board!



It's here already:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/whos-daddy-18538-2.html


----------



## Hot Space (May 20, 2009)

Hello, Hot Space is here alive and well as has been for a long time folks (Look at the IL-2 Threads and a few more) 

Haven't been as active as I wanted to be because I've been living in two parts of the country for the last year or so until a month ago, so Internet time has been short...........I'm off to cry now for the folks who don't know me...........no you can't stop me, the tears are already here.........I'm heartbroken.......and I haven't even had a coffee.....I can hardly see what I'm writing now.........no loves me anymore boo-hoo hiss-hiss. Off to kick a cat if I can find one lol

But no I'm easy so welcome to the two new folks here as I wish them all the best 8)


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 20, 2009)

Just realized, I've had the honor of meeting and hanging with two mods, ccheese and Njaco. 8)

Both are class acts!

TO


----------



## Shinpachi (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations Njaco and Gnomey


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2009)

Hey Steve, check my siggy!


----------



## Butters (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you both.

JL


----------



## Freebird (May 21, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm waiting for Chris to change his "Senior Member" to "The Pop Tart Whisperer".....



And you will address him as *"SIR" POP-TART* hearafter, soldier!


----------



## Freebird (May 21, 2009)

{and the salute had better be with more than one finger... }


----------



## Messy1 (May 21, 2009)

Good news! A pair of great guys who will compliment the other Mods!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 21, 2009)

Well, crap. *coughs* I mean, congratz!  Seriously, great choices in mods, guys! Congratulations!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 21, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Hey Steve, check my siggy!



Best siggy on the forum! 

TO


----------



## Freebird (May 24, 2009)

Hot Space said:


> Hello, Hot Space is here alive and well as has been for a long time folks (Look at the IL-2 Threads and a few more)



And the longest active member other than Horse if I am not mistaken...

Sad to see the Cat-Pong Siggy gone though.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

freebird said:


> And you will address him as *"SIR" POP-TART* hearafter, soldier!



Yeah....riiiight, I'll do that when Terry builds a 1/48-1/32 Grumman Wildcat!



freebird said:


> {and the salute had better be with more than one finger... }



Sure thing, my left AND my right finger!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

freebird said:


> And the longest active member other than Horse if I am not mistaken...
> 
> Sad to see the Cat-Pong Siggy gone though.



He also did not have to leave. He just was not participating as a Mod (and had not done so for a very long time), and therefore we made a decision to put someone else in his place.

He is always welcome here on this forum as a member.


----------



## Freebird (May 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He also did not have to leave.
> 
> He is always welcome here on this forum as a member.





Oh I don't think he has gone?

I certainly understand the need for active mods, I don't have any issue with that at all

Just that HotSpace doesn't have the Cats playing ping-pong siggy anymore, I could watch that for hours...


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2009)

Well I personally hope he's not gone, but that was how he left it with the Mods. If so, I hope all goes well for him. Best to HotSpace. I'll always remember the Queen uploads, mate. Whether you choose to stick around or not.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah...HotSpace, get your *rse back in here!


----------



## fly boy (May 26, 2009)

good luck guys kill a few idiots for me


----------



## Catch22 (May 26, 2009)

Oh, they will...


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2009)

And we have (well at least I have, not sure Njaco has a 'kill' yet)...


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2009)

Nope, still have the paintball gun, haven't trusted me yet with the 'real' thing.


----------



## Freebird (May 27, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Nope, haven't trusted me yet with the 'real' thing.



But he's planning to ban Lucky a few times just for practice....


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2009)

got him on speed-ban!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 27, 2009)

Watch your six Lucky.
Actually watch your "All o'clock."


Wheelsup


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2009)

fly boy said:


> good luck guys kill a few idiots for me



Good idea. Gnomey/Njaco, watch this...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

freebird said:


> But he's planning to ban Lucky a few times just for practice....



Wouldn't be the first time....



Njaco said:


> got him on speed-ban!



Just because I exceeded the 55 word a minute....



wheelsup_cavu said:


> Watch your six Lucky.
> Actually watch your "All o'clock."
> 
> 
> Wheelsup



I send out a guinea pig or two before I go anywhere or do anything, feck knows where that caracter can be hiding...


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought most of the mods had a 5 word a minute allowence. I guess they got their quotas too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2009)

They suree do....a quota for how many they need to ban!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 2, 2009)

And unfortunately your name pops up on their radar. You might try for the entrapment clause. You know , unmarked signature, no bubble-gum lights on the user name........8)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2009)

Fortunately a ban on Lucky only counts as 1/4 of a ban so we have to hit him a few times just to make a complete, whole ban.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL. He should be happy to hear that. Or maybe not now that you're not calling him whole.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2009)

I think he realizes we know hes not all there!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ouch. I do like reading his posts. Heck it's easy to chat with everyone here. Now that I took a voluntary layoff from my main job , I got some time to get on here. Just too many threads to keep up with.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, since we're on the topic, the only thread you HAVE to read...heheheheeh!!!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/get-lucky-12564.html


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2009)

LMAO, nice fu*kin segway Chris.........


----------



## Freebird (Jun 2, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> They suree do....a quota for how many they need to ban!




How does that work? Do you get a free WW2Aircraft t-shirt if you ban 20 or something like that? 


Or does the precinct Sgt. {Les?} bust the a** of the Mod with the fewest bans?


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Well, since we're on the topic, the only thread you HAVE to read...heheheheeh!!!
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/get-lucky-12564.html


OMG......that is friggin' hilarious. Damn Lucky, looks like you're not so "damned lucky" at times.


----------

